# Pyma ice



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

If anyone ends up going to pyma to check the ice conditions please let me know what it's like


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

clevelandtacklebox said:


> If anyone ends up going to pyma to check the ice conditions please let me know what it's like


I called gateway Wednesday to c if the warmer weather melted the ice off and she said that the lake was still covered in ice but not safe so I'm hoping by Sunday it will b ready to go. But if any body has a personal report that would be great.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

I was thinking early Sunday morning or Saturday night if I heard some good news about the ice


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

A bait shop on the north end of the lake had a report of 5 inches of arriated ice at Tuttle point


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

I am headed to Tuttle first thing in the morning if any wants to tag team it. Pm me for info


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think we will make it out there till about 3pm Stay safe !


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya stay safe and dress warm and good luck. If you guys could give me an ice update that would b great I'll b there Sunday morning


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

a buddy and i will be out in the morning probably off of tuttle.


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

I was running late this morning, called an audible and headed to mosquito. Off of 305 on 3.5"


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks guys Corry will see you out there


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Well boys any word on the ice on pymatuning?


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

sorry guys my phone died 4 to 5 inches everywhere we went today off tuttle and alcatraz. fishing was slow to say the least.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Well thanks for the report. Me my dad and brother will b there first thing in the morning at tuttle


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Well 33 I hope you managed to bring some home at least


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Well 33 I hope you managed to bring some home at least


we got a few good crappies, gills and perch just a lot of lookers. minimal takers.


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

anyone know where to get on some eyes. don't need exact location just a good starting point. any certain launch or state Park to start at?


----------

